
Newly-Discovered Planet Has 3 Suns - breck
http://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2016/newly-discovered-planet-has-3-suns/
======
breck
If you like SciFi, a relevant trilogy that I would highly recommend is The
Three Body Problem/The Dark Forest/Death's End by Cixin Liu:

[https://www.amazon.com/Three-Body-Problem-Remembrance-
Earths...](https://www.amazon.com/Three-Body-Problem-Remembrance-Earths-
Past/dp/0765377063)

